# Pelvic Fullness



## Kdailey (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a doctor who has provided a dx of pelvic fullness.  The patient is male and the doctor has ordered a PSA, complete CBC, and lipid panel.  Does anyone have a suggestion for an ICD-9 code for pelvic fullness of a male patient?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 29, 2012)

793.5?


----------



## msrd_081002 (Mar 30, 2012)

*789.9*



Kdailey said:


> I have a doctor who has provided a dx of pelvic fullness.  The patient is male and the doctor has ordered a PSA, complete CBC, and lipid panel.  Does anyone have a suggestion for an ICD-9 code for pelvic fullness of a male patient?



As it is not a definitive dx as well it's the pt's "subjective" sensation , I'd assign *789.9*.  (symptom /pelvis)


----------



## dadhich.girish (Apr 3, 2012)

I would go ahead with 789.9 too.


----------

